
Children told lies by parents lie more as adults - EndXA
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/10/191002102759.htm
======
borghives
what does lying more as adults equate to?

Edit: found the answer in the article:

The analysis found that parenting by lying could place children at a greater
risk of developing problems that the society frowns upon, such as aggression,
rule-breaking and intrusive behaviours.

